# Unique, Rare & Oddball Tractors/Equipment



## MBTRAC (May 28, 2012)

During our rural travels I'm sure we all come across all manner of unique, heavily modified, rare & oddball farm/earthmoving gear - some might kick start thoughts for projects, some you admire for the creative skills of the manufacturer or bush engineer, & some you look at wonder what the purpose may be or go away thinking why would you....... ?

Anyways there lot's of this unique "stuff" out there, so how about we create a thread to log all this equipment we may own & come across ? The only criteria is it must be something "different" & not likely to seen regularly - could be tractors, attachments, tools, trucks, vehicles, buggies......or whatever........


----------



## MBTRAC (May 28, 2012)

Here's a "tractor" that's rare & unique - very few built in Australia 70's/early 80's.
We run 2x these 4WD 2xSeater hyd skid steer hillside ag tractors c.65hp, front & rear 3PL/aux hyd/hyd PTO's sort of like the hybrid offspring of a dune buggy/ATV/Bobcat/tractor - both are fitted with FEL's & normally run BH's, dozer blades, rippers, slashers or spreaders on the 3PL:-


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

Guess I can start it off. Seen this unique "tractor" at local antique farm show for many yrs but haven't seen it in quite some time. Unfortunately I no longer can seem to find a pic of it.

The best description I can give it was a substitute for a "real" tractor. Made for a few yrs when agriculture was changing from horse drawn equipment to mechanical power. Tractor had 4 wheels, same size, metal, and had a small 4 cyl engine. Think it was a Chevy engine. The unique feature of this piece of equipment was you drove it by ranes, just like you would a horse using same action on the ranes as if it were a horse.

With this kind of tractor you could use all your horse drawn equipment and sit on the equipment like you would if it were being pulled by a horse.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

I've seen pics of those,Mickey! They were in the class of "doodle-bugs". Home-made tractors,from old cars,etc. Some were pretty cool .

Mbtrac,you fellas down under get some cool-looking machines. Which remind me,you need to put the skid-steer you son bought in the tractor registry ! I nominated it for Tractor of the Month,but they have to be in the registry.


----------



## OldBuzzard (Jun 23, 2011)

Well if you count Garden Tractors, I have two Bolens that would qualify.

The first is the HDT1000 It's based off of the HT23, but used a water cooled Mitsubishi 3-cyl diesel. It was supposed to be for export only. I have one of only two that I know of here in the states. I have heard rumors of others, but nothing confirmed.

The other is one that I just managed to get yesterday. I've known about it for almost two years, and finally managed to strike a deal with the owner. It's a 1971 1886-01 with a front mounted forklift attachment.

Rather than pics, here are 'walk around' vids of them.

HDT1000
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0a7iOLGkgTo[/ame]

1886-01 Forklift
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y5FLOzvJNnU[/ame]


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Hey Mickey, I think this is what you were talking about. It did have a chev engine. General motors bought out Samson in 1917 when they realized how successful old Henry Ford was with his tractors..... G.M.s version of the Fordson?!?


----------



## MBTRAC (May 28, 2012)

jhngardner367 said:


> I've seen pics of those,Mickey! They were in the class of "doodle-bugs". Home-made tractors,from old cars,etc. Some were pretty cool .
> 
> Mbtrac,you fellas down under get some cool-looking machines. Which remind me,you need to put the skid-steer you son bought in the tractor registry ! I nominated it for Tractor of the Month,but they have to be in the registry.


Thanks - I'll try to get it in the register.

Here's a "one off", a forklift I came across for sale a while ago - based on an old IH782 Cotton Picker.............


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

pogobill said:


> Hey Mickey, I think this is what you were talking about. It did have a chev engine. General motors bought out Samson in 1917 when they realized how successful old Henry Ford was with his tractors..... G.M.s version of the Fordson?!?
> View attachment 16674


Yep, sure looks like it. Had Samson in mind but wasn't sure. The antique farm museum down near Salem Or has a number of old Samsons on permenent display.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

MBTRAC said:


> Thanks - I'll try to get it in the register.
> 
> Here's a "one off", a forklift I came across for sale a while ago - based on an old IH782 Cotton Picker.............


Along this same line and again located in the Salem Or area. Farmer go into the hay loading business and had several class 8 trucks that were bobbtailed with a forklift on the back. Rigs used to load stacks of hay on to flatbed trailers. Could be driven like a reg truck but when in the field, you rotated the drivers seat and operate like a normal forklift.

Farmer later went into production building these unique trucks. Don't know what happened to the company as I've not seen any of these rigs in a long time.


----------



## JDonly (Apr 28, 2012)

They're still around, they're called RoadRunners.
Pretty thick in the summer. They actually have two driving stations, one facing forward the facing the squeeze. Picks up six 1000 lb. bales at a time.


----------



## OldBuzzard (Jun 23, 2011)

Speaking of forklifts...

I managed a small steel supply company in the late 90's early 00's, and we had a 1954 International I-4 that had been converted into an off road forklift. It was a beast, and when you were taking a 30' I-Beam off a truck that had it loaded over the cab, it could generate a lot of 'pucker factor'


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

JDonly said:


> They're still around, they're called RoadRunners.
> Pretty thick in the summer. They actually have two driving stations, one facing forward the facing the squeeze. Picks up six 1000 lb. bales at a time.


Yep, called Oregon RoadRunner.

http://www.oregonroadrunner.com/about.htm

See the company is now located in Kfalls area. Started out in Salem area more than 40 yrs ago.

While today's offering may have 2 driving stations, don't think that was the case when the equipment started out as a normal class 8 truck.

Thanks for the name.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

MBTRAC said:


> Here's a "tractor" that's rare & unqiue - very few built in Australia 70's/early 80's.
> We run 2x these 4WD 2xSeater hyd skid steer hillside ag tractors c.65hp, front & rear 3PL/aux hyd/hyd PTO's sort of like the hybrid offspring of a dune buggy/ATV/Bobcat/tractor - both are fitted with FEL's & normally run BH's, dozer blades, rippers, slashers or spreaders on the 3PL:-


A backhoe on the rear no doubt! How cool is that?


----------



## MBTRAC (May 28, 2012)

tractor beam said:


> A backhoe on the rear no doubt! How cool is that?


Thanks - here's a few more photo's detailing :-
- the "cab" set up & side by side seating (the crash helmet is only in the cab because we were using the machine to "fine tune" a dirt bike track & testing the result ) 
- the side shift BH
- the rear of the tractor linkage mounts (BH removed)
- our other machine running a front mounted slasher (I think you guys in the USA call it a "bush hog", no need to remove/compromise the FEL, curl the bucket back & the vision is fine) or you can fit the salsher on the rear with the BH removed
- other machines (not ours) fitted with front mounted slasher, rear rippers, bull tilt blade & a flail mower

Haven't taken any photo's of ours with the other attachments like the 4/1's, forks, grabs, trenchers & post drivers/diggers etc- they can be fitted with virtually any skid steer/Bobcat attachment or most ag tractors implements (except those that can't be run by a hyd PTO output/motor)


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

I gotta admit,that's one versatile machine !


----------



## MBTRAC (May 28, 2012)

Here's something a "friend of a friend" runs for carrying firewood, fencing, feed & other materials around his hobby farm.
Created from an ex-Japanese market rice harvester, run a 16hp Kubota diesel, rubber swamp tracks, 3 range x 3F1R clutchless transmission, hyd pump/aux to run wood splitter..etc


----------



## MBTRAC (May 28, 2012)

Recently for sale & up to now I hadn't seen one of these for 10years or more - a custom bottom dump FEL/scale set up for loading superphosphate fertiliser & lime into crop duster agricultural aircraft - fittted to an Aussie Chamberlain tractor (the unit would date for c.mid 60s )


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

That AUSTRAC Skid steer is quite a versatile looking rig! I wonder if you could slip a set of tracks on that beast?


----------



## MBTRAC (May 28, 2012)

pogobill said:


> That AUSTRAC Skid steer is quite a versatile looking rig! I wonder if you could slip a set of tracks on that beast?


Yes, although they're a bit like the "Leatherman tool " of tractors - they're capable of a lot of things, some they do really well & other tasks just ok....
Both ours run 70hp 4cyl Cummins & the hydrostatic drive/steer via split output bevel gearboxes to individual tailshafts (not chains) to the planetary hubs on the 4 wheels makes for a "mountain goat" of a machine - combine that with twin hyd circuits delivering up 31gal/min (for hyd PTO's) & another with 8gal/min (lift ..etc.) & there's little you can't hang off the machines.
In theory you could slip a set of Bobcat like over wheel tracks (if you change the wheel diameter or modified the guards) but we've never bothered as they're next to impossible to bog - for "high floatation" tasks we use a set of clip on duals - excelling on hillside work & erosion control (hills, creeks etc).

Here's a link to the factory promo video from c.late 70's/early80's - 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r4nZUV6ZBdY[/ame]

Believe all the design rights, name & tooling was sold to a Canadian company with limited production in Canada from the mid/late 80's.


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

Anybody ever seen a bigger fork lift?


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

That Austrac is quite an impressive machine.


----------



## MBTRAC (May 28, 2012)

Seeing the thread's gone a bit quiet, here's something we dragged out the back of one of our sheds recently - "fired up" ok with batteries after sitting for a few years.
It's an ancient self propelled roller we "inherited" with a property deal, I suspect a "one off" machine that's based around an ag tractor fitted with a goose neck that steers/articulates the roller ( the steel smooth drum lowers for use & retracts thus lowering the rear rubber wheeled roller to be used)


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Yes, this thread has gone quiet, but it seems you have all the neat stuff down under! I can't say I've seen anything like the gear you have posted! Keep it up, you got some pretty interesting stuff down there.
Cheers


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

MBTRAC, what would that rig be used for? It looks as though it has a box or hopper on the back end above the wheels / roller. Is it something for building up a road, or perhaps rolling a pasture?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

It looks like it was based on the EUCLID earth movers the Army used in Vietnam...although a lot smaller!


----------



## MBTRAC (May 28, 2012)

pogobill said:


> MBTRAC, what would that rig be used for? It looks as though it has a box or hopper on the back end above the wheels / roller. Is it something for building up a road, or perhaps rolling a pasture?


It's used for tar road making, the smooth drum & rubber wheeled rollers compact/final finish the asphalt - sort of an all-in-one machine - the hopper has a bisalloy lining for filling with gravel/roadbase material that's metered out through a hydraulic bottom dump door between the rollers & there's also a water tank feeding a rear spraybar.
In past years it's been used a few times on driveways, less successfully on farm roads (a sheepsfoot roller works far better for compaction) & to construction clay tennis courts for us/friends/neighbours (works brilliantly)!!!
One of those machines I'm tempted to cannibalise for other projects (the engine, rams, hydraulic valves/pumps/motors are worth big $'s ) & worth next to nothing to sell complete, but it has "sentimental value" as it's rather unique as a complex soution to a simple task & in pretty sound condition..........+ cost us nothing as it was on a property we purchased WIWO years ago.


----------



## MBTRAC (May 28, 2012)

jhngardner367 said:


> It looks like it was based on the EUCLID earth movers the Army used in Vietnam...although a lot smaller!


Yes,it's the set up is very similar to a small scraper - the tractor unit is based on a Chamberlain C6100 (Aussie made ) Ag tractor with a 6cyl 6-354 perkins 100hp engine - at a guess probably dates from late 60's/early70's........a great piece of engineering but there are much simpler solutions .....guess that's why I've never seen another.


----------



## MBTRAC (May 28, 2012)

pogobill said:


> Yes, this thread has gone quiet, but it seems you have all the neat stuff down under! I can't say I've seen anything like the gear you have posted! Keep it up, you got some pretty interesting stuff down there.
> Cheers


I believe theres's some pretty cool gear too residing in Canada & the USA..... 
l recall seeing a Bombardier Muskeg (I understand they were built in Canada ) set up with a backhoe & hydraulic drill around on Baffin Island & some of the forestry gear I've seen in British Columbia is just wild - just wish digital camera's were around in the early 80's so I had taken some more photo's.


----------



## MBTRAC (May 28, 2012)

*When you only need a Jeep................*

Something I came across on the net - How good is this, I want one !!!!! - http://www.flickr.com/photos/jeepmaniac/4564503323/ - or even one of these......


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Pretty cool jeep. I know that once the war was over, Willys produced the Jeep in civilian attire. They also tried to set it up so that the farmer has an alternative to the tractor. You could get it with a three point hitch to use your farm implements, and could also use it to go to town!
There were so many around, too bad that you can't find one at a decent price anymore!


----------



## MBTRAC (May 28, 2012)

Along similar lines as the Jeep conversions & maximising the "multi" use of your 4x4:- Saw this for sale a while ago - 4x4 Toyota c.1T Hilux fitted with a Unic 6metre 2.5T crane.........Bush Engineering making the most of what's at hand, but only for the "brave ?".........


----------



## MBTRAC (May 28, 2012)

*Not exactly a Compact Track Loader (CTL)*

A friend still runs Challengers (a bit of rivalry there as we stopped running these "things" years ago) & sent me these photo of a CH45 for sale - it's the first Challenger I've seen fitted with a FEL, at c.200hp+ it's not exactly a CTL but rubber tracked none the less..........


----------



## MBTRAC (May 28, 2012)

Seems to have all gone quiet on this thread again - there's lot's of unique stuff out around the globe there so looking forward to seeing others start to post.

Here's something else we have that's a bit of an oddball (apologies if I've posted this somewhere on TractorForum - a Baldwin skid steer, built & purchased by us s/h from an underground mining operation, hence the extra low profile, "bash" plates all round, rear retrieval shackle (for when the roof literally caves in), exhaust scrubber............. & no electrics (it's an air start ...)...........built like a tank, weighs about 3.5Tonne & for c.85hp will push /breakout the hardpacked bank in the photo all day [email protected] hours= unknown & age= guesstimate 30+yrs still runs like a dream.......& outlasted more buckets/tyres than I remember...


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

That Baldwin skid steer looks like a pretty tough unit. We used diesel bobcat skid steers underrground... quite handy! The only thing was that rear door / engine cover was the first to go..... then the glass out of the front door was next... if it was so equiped.

These next few aren't wild and crazy, but you probably don't see many of these down your way!!

This first one is a Tow plough that has a box spreading a salt sand mixture to help with traction on the roads.









This tow plough sports a lovely brine tank that they use to pour salt water on the roads so as to make sure your car rusts to pieces









Gotta love that snow!

Our railroads use these sorts of things to keep the rail lines open in areas that get a lot of snow fall


----------



## MBTRAC (May 28, 2012)

:thumbsupogobill those tow ploughs look wild, really appreciate the engineering behind making anything run/track offset (& last with all the torsional forces).

The cynic in me suggests the car companies might just be sponsoring the spreading of salt grit/brine.....as a bright :idea:to sell more new cars.

Still find it intriguing you guys go running around on snow/ice without either the winter studded tyres I've experienced in Europe or the mandatory snow chains &/or (depending on the State) 4WD we go to have ( or risk mega $ fines ) over here when travelling in winter in our alpine regions.........


----------



## MBTRAC (May 28, 2012)

A friend sent me the details for this "beast" coming up at a clearing sale in March - a WWII Stuart Tank converted into a dozer now running a GM671 - all apparently in working order


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Looks like a mean dozer there MBTRAC! Not sure about down under, but they converted a lot of those old tanks up in this neck of the woods to carry drills for drilling and blast out logging roads and the like... we called them Tank Drills... go figure!
















Also watched a segment tonight on this rig called an Amphibex. They use it to break up the river ice and get it moving along so that they can minimize the flooding during the spring thaw.


----------



## MBTRAC (May 28, 2012)

Yes I've seen a few tank chassis/running gears converted to drill carriers but now post high scrap metal prices it's now rare to come across any downunder - up until c.late60's/early 70's exWWII old tank dozer conversions were not uncommon to see at the odd clearing sale........recall seeing a few made out of Ford V8 petrol powered Bren Gun Carriers too.
Also come across in a logging operation back in the 70's in New Zealnd a tank carrier for the yarder skyline.

After your post looked up that Amphibex on the net - what a specialised machine!!


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

This isn't an oddity....but it is a unique way a skilled operator uses his equipment....*CHECK IT OUT*


----------



## MBTRAC (May 28, 2012)

Argee said:


> This isn't an oddity....but it is a unique way a skilled operator uses his equipment....*CHECK IT OUT*


:thumbsup:Sure beats the skills of the forklift jockeys I've encountered loading trucks 

Reminds me when I was in my early 20's & I thought I was a "gun" backhoe operator as I could do all the usual "tricks" (self loading without ramps, cutting the top off a boiled egg..etc) , yep thought I was pretty good until I substituted the hoe for a crane for a quick engine change out on my car - result cracked engine sump, smashed radiator amongst other things which wrote off the front end of the car when I knocked the levers climbing down off the hoe......I never quite lived that one down & it still comes up some 30yrs later......


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

MBTRAC said:


> Yes,it's the set up is very similar to a small scraper - the tractor unit is based on a Chamberlain C6100 (Aussie made ) Ag tractor with a 6cyl 6-354 perkins 100hp engine - at a guess probably dates from late 60's/early70's........a great piece of engineering but there are much simpler solutions .....guess that's why I've never seen another.


Mate that looks a lot like the front end of my Champion. 

It looks like a Gason cab too.


----------



## MBTRAC (May 28, 2012)

*Chamberlain Custom Broadacre Tractor*



farmertim said:


> Mate that looks a lot like the front end of my Champion.
> 
> It looks like a Gason cab too.


There's a lot of similarities on the earlier Chamberlains, shared componentry all with the common thread of mostly being over engineered & simple in construction - Chamberlain also sold lots of tractor "custom kits" (often without front axles & other bits) to order for use by crane manufactruers & the like as articulated machines (there were also quite a few dual engine/gearbox 4WD constructed from new this way) - as for the "Gason" on my roller, probably is a custom Gason but is lower, longer & mounted further foward with wider doors than the Ag unit. 

I reckon this Chamberlain "evolutionary" owner built tractor is about as good as gets for the ultimate "Dream Machine", tandem sweet Jimmy 671's singing in harmony & pumping out c.450hp & complete with the traditional louvred window cab !!!!- I was fortunate to have the pleasure of seeing it in action a few years ago & at 55acres/hr it'll still put many equivalent hp modern machines to shame :
http://www.google.com.au/url?sa=t&r...exqIEY&usg=AFQjCNEhpeJ4dPK6fdH1W-ka8Ua_QzEs9Q


----------



## MBTRAC (May 28, 2012)

*Want a Dozer & don't have the space?*

Then this could be the answer ....
Saw this on Ebay today, a Kubota BD-1.E Bullpet - 130cmx40cm blade, single cylinder Kub diesel & get this .........it's a walk behind  dozer
Yep, every home should have one.......for no other reason than because they can !!!
Comes in handy I guess for .......? 
Beats me as to its purpose & just what they were thinking when the Kubota design team built it (must have been one big sake "bender" the night before) ... maybe it's to bring dozer ownership within the reach of all mankind?..... Or have a dozer in every street.....? maybe filling (very) small potholes in the driveway....? or is it just the ultimate beach toy for building sandcastles .....? Methinks the build date might just be April 1st 
And all at an Ebay starting price of only AUD $1400:dazed:


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

MBTRAC said:


> Then this could be the answer ....
> Saw this on Ebay today, a Kubota BD-1.E Bullpet - 130cmx40cm blade, single cylinder Kub diesel & get this .........it's a walk behind  dozer


That dozer looks like something off of "Lost in Space" Or "Star Trek"! Bobcat makes a small skid steer that you stand on the back of to operate.... would be great for cleaning out the barn, or any work in tight quarters.

Here is a piece of gear I have that is great for year round use, but needs the tracks put on it for deep snow. It will go anywhere. I plan on utilizing it as part of my trail building gear when I get to the wet areas, as it also is amphibious. It's 6 wheel drive, and is basically a skid steering sort of rig. The roof drops back and can be easily removed, and the windshield folds flat to the the two poles on the hood.


----------



## MBTRAC (May 28, 2012)

That Argo (type) vehicle is so  & I bet a whole loy of fun to drive

I've been in a few of those amphibious skid steers over the years hunting & on snow - they're sure extremely capable & go where others fear to tread......whack a small outbourd motor on the back & there also not too bad a fishing substitute for dinghy in calm water.

Must admit I've always wanted an Argo type machine & they've remained at the top of my Christmas wish list since I first saw the Amphicat's as a kid in 60's whizzing around on the "Banana Splits" TV show.........unfortunately some c.45years later still haven't managed to acquire one.........


----------



## Rusty (Jun 15, 2011)

The county parked this thing on the right of way on my propery, they are using it to rebuild the road after filling in a sink hole,which FEMA paid for so you can only imagine the money waisted, more on that with pics later


----------



## MBTRAC (May 28, 2012)

Rusty said:


> The county parked this thing on the right of way on my propery, they are using it to rebuild the road after filling in a sink hole,which FEMA paid for so you can only imagine the money waisted, more on that with pics later


Filling in & levelling a sink hole with a Cat elevating Scraper ? I sure wouldn't be paying an hourly rate for it to be done this way - $ for $ these would have to be one of the most expensive machines to operate/maintain & rarely used now - they have for reasons of economy been susperceded by hyd excavators & 6x6 off road ADT's (Articulated Dump Trucks) working in combination for moving "bulk" earth, with laser controlled graders then completing where final finishing is required.

Seeing one of these (smaller) sized machines in operation is now quite rare & finding a skilled operator is about as difficult is finding anyone who can operate a dragline (i.e. next to impossible)


----------



## MBTRAC (May 28, 2012)

Here's an old Toft built loader I saw advertised, still in reasonable conidtion as it dates from the late 1950's based around a highly modified Fordson Major tractor - the gearbox, steering & controls are reversed so the operator faces "rearwards" from the normal tractor position - a specialist "pick & carry" loader used for sugar cane & with a clamshell bucket for drain/dam cleaning.
Note the lifting ram/boom is directing above the operator "station", therefore if the ram, pin or mounts fails ..........:dazed:


----------



## MBTRAC (May 28, 2012)

Nothing too exciting today - 
Last weekend scavenging amongst one of our farm junk piles for bits & pieces for another project it struck me how we all improvise to balance our time & $ with what's at hand........this old trailed log skidder dates from the late c.1940's fabricated around scrap steel & an exWWII Chev Blitz axle it's still as solid as the day it was built though I'd guess hasn't been used for 40yrs or so .......renew the cable, tyres & put it behind a tractor it'd could happy be hauling logs again today.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Now I could use one of those! It would sure make hauling logs easier around this place, and it would help keep the logs cleaner. A bit of a dirty log sure plays havoc with the saw.


----------



## JD100 (Feb 23, 2013)

*Lawn Rollers*

A little bit of everything here fella's from Ford and Chrysler, Massey and IH to a few pick up truck parts. Enjoy


----------



## JDonly (Apr 28, 2012)

Saw this on eBay. Coolest lawn mower I think I've ever seen. 80 hp Cummins engine, hydro everything, self leveling seat for hillsides. $22 grand. I'll take two.


----------



## MBTRAC (May 28, 2012)

:thumbsup:AWESOME !!!- just googled "Kut Kwick" to check out more details on this monster - cuts @11mph/travels @ 24mph + a 1/4" deck !!!! May be for cutting grass but looks like it's built tuff enough for mine clearance - http://www.kutkwick.com/megaslopemaster.htm


----------



## MBTRAC (May 28, 2012)

At an auction recently I spotted this Aebi low profile hillside tractor, I've never seen or heard of one before - 4WD hydrostatic with 3PL & PTO's front/rear + push button selectable steering (Front &/or rear only + crab) powered by a Detroit 95hp & weighs in @ 2600kgs empty - sold for (IMO a rather high) c.AUD$60K with 2600hrs.


----------



## MBTRAC (May 28, 2012)

Over a coffee recently we got talking with a few guys at the stock sales yards about the best way to clean out dams & the conversation got onto reminiscing about the old days & how still nothing beats the old draglines for this task when the dams are holding water & how they're just not around anymore having all vanished aound 30 years ago.
Low & behold one of our new acquaintances pipes up "yeah I used to able to earn good dollars with mine", turns out he's inherited many years ago in the 1970's the Ruston Bucyrus below which has been in his family since new.....currently set up as a cable hoe (I've only ever seen this attachment before in old photo's ) but also has the jib/jewelry to make it into a crane/dragline...........the machine must be at least 50+ years old, probably weights c.30T & despite the "original" appearance still starts/runs/operates fine.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

You don't see many of them around any more. Around here, I think they were mostly used in quarry's and open pit mining. There is one in town that has been holding up a company sign for as long as I can remember, the company had one of the largest sand and gravel operations in the area.


----------



## MBTRAC (May 28, 2012)

pogobill said:


> You don't see many of them around any more. Around here, I think they were mostly used in quarry's and open pit mining. There is one in town that has been holding up a company sign for as long as I can remember, the company had one of the largest sand and gravel operations in the area.


In their day they were certainly hard to beat in wet recovery of sand & gravel, though I guess they're now well out paced by modern dredges & production demands.
I remeber as a kid seeing the "old guys" with these smaller draglines travelling around cleaning/sinking dams & also clearing creeks/rivers out of flood debris seemed like they took 2-3days to set up/move.
Still also vividly recall too the time when I was about 10 & lucky enough to sit in the cab when one of these monsters was working, both operator & machine seemed ancient even then. Even at age 10 I was mighty impressed by the operators skill/command of the many levers in finely controlling the dragline loading trucks, the sense of power of the machine & the deafening noise (probably contributing to my advanced hearing loss now....)........a great memory, unfortunately with "modern" OHS, :fineprint & fear of litgation similar experiences are largely denied to the kids of today.......


----------



## MBTRAC (May 28, 2012)

*Unique way to load without ramps......*

Nothing special about the equipment on this post - Thought instead I'd share a "unique" way of using standard forklifts I came across recently - good 'ol Aussie ingenuity when you don't' have a set of ramps........or to maybe change the oil when you don't have a hoist....

These guys coordinated the lift of a truck off a semi trailer using only 4x very "synchronized" forklifts.........nothing like the team effort of 4 collective "brains" coming up with a solution that would defy the common sense of "one" ......make a small mistake here and you may not live to see another day ....no doubt it seemed like a good idea at the time............


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Great message on what to do above the grill on that truck.... in case the lift went bad.


----------



## jhgky448 (May 4, 2013)

hey to all from ky got to veiw some of those horse tractors on rfdtv recently some were 2 wheel made to pull machinery cantbuilt for horses cant be sure of manufactor think ih or mccormick supposed to have been several sold in IN. traveled alot in that state never seen on in person would sure like to enjoyed all the above post to the max john in ky


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Here's something I found interesting.









Yes a tracked dump truck. Has a swivel in the center like an excavator.


----------



## JDonly (Apr 28, 2012)

I saw one of these in action where I live and thought it was a genius idea. Efficiency at its finest.


----------



## Rusty (Jun 15, 2011)

I've had to make adjustments putting up my Quanset hut alone,I am now putting it together a panel at a time and climbing up and down scaffolding,I started looking for a man lift to save my calves, the descent ones were listing USED for 18 to 30K so I started looking at bucket trucks found this on ebay and I bought it for less than 11K it only has 25462 miles on it and looks as though its never been off the pavement, waiting for the title to arrive and I will go pick it up and drive it to the property where it will become my farm truck. Once I finish the quanset hut I'll use it for clearing dead fall and tree management, as well as Bldg. maintenance. this truck has a 75 foot boom and a removable materials jib capable of 1500 lbs. so now I should be able to put up half an arch at a time instead of a panel at a time. You have to be inventive when working alone. Can't wait to get it up there to play with it.


----------



## MBTRAC (May 28, 2012)

Been busy selling & buying a few pieces of farm/earthmoving gear lately - amongst our new acquisitions thought this blade plough might be of interest -> 
Around 14ft wide, weighs c.10T & needs 270hp+ to haul it - used as a one pass machine to turn woody regrowth/root infested paddocks into clean pasture


----------



## MBTRAC (May 28, 2012)

Well digging around in the "junk" pile looking for bits & pieces for a project on one of the farms today I came across this little remnant of times past & man's ingenuity.
Nothing too special about home made farm rollers, except this little beauty has home made "bearings" made out hardwood complete with a grease zerk & a hole drilled into the hardwood to direct the grease to where it's required on the axle - probably c.50 or perhaps more years old & still fit for purpose........and where today's industrial bearings would have seized or at the very least required replacement by now.....yes, I'm going to rejuvenate the 'ol girl & put her to work.


----------



## JDonly (Apr 28, 2012)

MBTRAC said:


> Well digging around in the "junk" pile looking for bits & pieces for a project on one of the farms today I came across this little remnant of times past & man's ingeninuity.
> Nothing too special about home made farm rollers, except this little beauty has home made "bearings" made out hardwood complete with a grease zerk & a hole drilled into the hardwood to direct the grease to where it's required on the axle - probably c.50 or perhaps more years old & still fit for purpose........and where today's industrial bearings would have seized or at the very least required replacement by now.....yes, I'm going to rejuvenate the 'ol girl & put her to work.


We had one exactly like this when I was a kid. When it got a little sloppy you just went and got a piece of oak and made another one. Good as new then.


----------



## MBTRAC (May 28, 2012)

We dug this dinosaur out of the back of one of the machinery sheds recently (about 12months ago) & washed the dust off - Don't let the original green paint fool you ( it's not a JD) it's a rarity as the last of any Australian built headers (made by Horwood Bagshaw an Aussie equipment manufacturer) from around c.1996.
At a guess I reckon it's been "sleeping" since the end of the last century - not too much demand for undersized 20ft headers then or now.
Despite this at 4500hrs the original Japanese Hino 120hp engine started up/ran fine with a battery change, fresh fuel, after 40seconds of cranking & clearing out some 30seconds of initial black smoke. The hydro drive seem to work ok & the reels/thresher are all functioning too - about the only thing wrong is the A/C & the tyres have perished a bit from age & have a slow leak.
Now whilst the intention was to grab/refurbish the Hino motor for a pumpset, take the rims/tyres for another field bin project & sell for scrap the hulk - it's a little too good to wreck, so we'll now be doing a little maintenance & giving the old header another lease of life maybe harvesting oats next seasons at one of our smaller irrigation farms/or put it up for sale.
Yes they sure don't make them like they used too.....


----------



## MBTRAC (May 28, 2012)

Thought it might be of interest to post photo's of another of our blade ploughs - this is being hauled by a Komatsu D155 Dozer @c360hp/40Tonne (roughly between the equivalent of a D8/D9)


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Now that has to bust up some dirt! Do you use that for breaking through virgin territory, or reclaiming old fields?

Should have looked back a couple of posts and I wood ( pun intended) have known!


----------



## Jim_WV (Sep 16, 2003)

Wow ! really great pics of some unique machines here :thumbsup:.


----------



## PeteN (Nov 27, 2013)

*What's it called and where would i look for one*



MBTRAC said:


> Here's a "tractor" that's rare & unique - very few built in Australia 70's/early 80's.
> We run 2x these 4WD 2xSeater hyd skid steer hillside ag tractors c.65hp, front & rear 3PL/aux hyd/hyd PTO's sort of like the hybrid offspring of a dune buggy/ATV/Bobcat/tractor - both are fitted with FEL's & normally run BH's, dozer blades, rippers, slashers or spreaders on the 3PL:-


Mate, that's a neat machine andn i'd be interested to know more about them.

You said not many were made, any ideas what i would search for if i wanted to find one...

Thanks,
PeteN


----------



## MBTRAC (May 28, 2012)

PeteN said:


> Mate, that's a neat machine andn i'd be interested to know more about them.
> 
> You said not many were made, any ideas what i would search for if i wanted to find one...
> 
> ...


Hi there - search for Austrak or Toft (which built a few similar machines ), though I think you'll need luck on your side now to find anything in reasonable order as the last of them are close on 30years old. 
Attached is a period article providing some more basic details -


----------



## MBTRAC (May 28, 2012)

Saw this "thing" for sale recently - 68hp diesel tractor with 2 person AC cab, front and rear 3PL & PTO, radio and UHF, 4WD with diff locks, 2 SCV's at rear. 3 way tipping tray capable of lifting 2.5tonne. 1400hrs only built by Carraro & only $15k - unfortunately just couldn't justify purchasing........maybe when the next one comes along ....


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

MBTRAC said:


> Saw this "thing" for sale recently - 68hp diesel tractor with 2 person AC cab, front and rear 3PL & PTO, radio and UHF, 4WD with diff locks, 2 SCV's at rear. 3 way tipping tray capable of lifting 2.5tonne. 1400hrs only built by Carraro & only $15k - unfortunately just couldn't justify purchasing........maybe when the next one comes along ....


You guys have some of the neatest toys/ tools!


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

Any word from our Friend, Rusty?

He posted that he bought the bucket truck last summer, but has not been here since January.
I used to work on and help sell smaller bucket trucks for a local dealer. 
Most of the units we dealt with were based on an F-350 or F-450 truck or van.

I actually bought a 'man lift' for use at home. Not real fancy. Goes up 30' and will lift 400# of man, tools and lumber. You set it up, work as far as you can reach, then move it 8' and do it again. It plugs into 115v house current.
It came from the school board auction and was used to work on the lights and stuff in the high school gym.
We put a skinny guy in the bucket and set roof trusses with it once. 
I bought it for painting and repairs around the shack. 
I no longer do ladders since I can't trust my legs.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Haven't heard a word from Rusty for some time! That was quite the bucket truck he got himself.
I broke down and rented a manlift a couple of years ago, I may look at getting it again for a weekend this summer to tie up some loose ends. It worked much better than my homemade lift.....

The wrong way, but cheaper









The proper way, but worth it!


----------



## MBTRAC (May 28, 2012)

Cublover said:


> You guys have some of the neatest toys/ tools!


For whatever reason we seem to get more than our fair sprinkling of the weird & wonderful from all corners of the globe as well as all the common stuff - lot of the time we're just the dumping ground for what hasn't worked out eslewhere


----------



## Cronk (May 17, 2014)

Hello all, found this forum researching my dad's old tractor.

I'm not sure of the brand but I'm told it was manufactured in Indiana or Illinois. Its purpose was to sew wheat between the corn rows back when they had 40" corn rows. My dad bought this when he was around 15 years old. I'm in process of getting it running again. Has sit in the back of the barn for over 40 years.


----------



## Cronk (May 17, 2014)

Since this is the oddball tractor area, thought I would contribute a little. Here are some misfit tractors that I took pics of last summer in Portland Indiana.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

That's some pretty cool stuff Cronk, thanks for sharing!


----------



## skidder (May 26, 2014)

*shuttle, "steam shovel"*

wasn't rare 50 years ago but they sure are now, found it while attending detroit school on a back farm road, it was even built in the closest city to where I grew up, just probably 50 year before I was born.


----------



## skidder (May 26, 2014)

heres a few more not much info on them but I got some great ideas from them, note most of these I have collected from internet over the years, some I have taken personally. the last one is a rm20 drott go devil made in various sizes up to 12k lb cap. boom telescopes out. built in waukesha wi, mine was a 1966 (not mine in the picture) very handy especially for working alone.


----------



## skidder (May 26, 2014)

*as for biggest fork lift it may be a tie*

all electric drive and controls no hyd what so ever. very interesting machine


----------



## PeteNM (Sep 18, 2003)

skidder said:


> wasn't rare 50 years ago but they sure are now, found it while attending detroit school on a back farm road, it was even built in the closest city to where I grew up, just probably 50 year before I was born.


Great pics of the old Northwest Shovel. I'm not sure just how rare they are as there are still lots of then around. I ran one for years so it's nice to see the pics. Thanks !!!


----------



## MBTRAC (May 28, 2012)

skidder said:


> all electric drive and controls no hyd what so ever. very interesting machine


:thumbsup:Some awesome gear amongst your posts Skidder - this looks to be a LeTourneau machine (Letourneau manufactured a range of unique solutions, most of the gear being the largest & innovative being well ahead its time)


----------



## casenewb (Jul 31, 2014)

good friend of mine actually has a dozer smaller then that. I believe it runs on a 5hp briggs and was built by a guy here in ks


----------

